# .44 or .45



## Vagrant (Oct 29, 2015)

Is there really that much of a difference?

I'm talking about the Rugers, seeing as how they can be loaded hotter than other handguns.


----------



## Kanook (Oct 29, 2015)

I choose the 45, my wife chooses the 44.


----------



## gtgeorge (Oct 29, 2015)

I chose both and a 41 to even out the trio. All make fine hunting calibers.  I carry the 41 more than the others.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Oct 29, 2015)

If you want maximum power, but with the ability to download or use normal-power ammo for the range or for hunting smaller animals, go with the Ruger Super Redhawk in .454 Casull. It has 70% more kinetic energy than either the .44 mag or .45 Colt.

Load .45 Colt ammo in it when you don't need all that power.

But when you DO want the maximum muzzle energy, the .454 is way ahead of either a .44 magnum or the .45 Colt.

And the Super Redhawk comes with scope rings, ready to clamp-on.


----------



## Bam Bam (Oct 30, 2015)

GunnSmokeer said:


> If you want maximum power, but with the ability to download or use normal-power ammo for the range or for hunting smaller animals, go with the Ruger Super Redhawk in .454 Casull. It has 70% more kinetic energy than either the .44 mag or .45 Colt.
> 
> Load .45 Colt ammo in it when you don't need all that power.
> 
> ...



They have the 454 casull and 480 in the Super Blackhawk Now Too!!!


----------



## Vagrant (Oct 30, 2015)

I'll just ask here instead of starting a new thread.

Are there any advantages that a single action has over a double action?


----------



## gtgeorge (Oct 30, 2015)

Personal preference Vagrant. Mine are mostly SA except the ones I might carry for self defense in urban areas. Then they are double. I am very fond of the SA revolvers personally.


----------



## Vagrant (Oct 30, 2015)

I like the single actions as well. I've never even shot a double action, but I am getting ready to buy a handgun and was just wondering.


----------



## Bam Bam (Nov 1, 2015)

My Taurus 8 3/8 inch 44 mag Revolver is a Double Action, but I shoot it like a Single Action 99% of the Time!


----------



## tgc (Nov 13, 2015)

Vagrant said:


> Is there really that much of a difference?
> 
> I'm talking about the Rugers, seeing as how they can be loaded hotter than other handguns.



If you can only have one, and you reload (very important), get the ruger Blackhawk .45 colt. I'd go with the 5 1/2". You can get the same performance with less pressure, = less gun. The .45 aluminum gripframe Blackhawk is much nicer to carry than a super Blackhawk in .44 magnum. Also you can use the same grain bullets in the .45 as the .44, BUT, you can also use a lot heavier bullets in the .45 than the .44.
If you don't reload,,, get the .44 mag. 
I have both, but had to find out on my own.


----------



## tred1956 (Nov 13, 2015)

My vote is for 45 but either will do just fine

Safe shooting
Doug


----------



## rosewood (Nov 16, 2015)

.451 vs .429,  0.451 gets my vote.  And it will do everything the .429 will do with lower pressure.


----------



## cddogfan1 (Nov 16, 2015)

rosewood said:


> .451 vs .429,  0.451 gets my vote.  And it will do everything the .429 will do with lower pressure.



It will in a Blackhawk frame with hand loads or specialty factory loads like buffalo bore.  But not regular factory loads in say a colt, Taurus, etc.


----------



## jmoser (Nov 17, 2015)

Vagrant said:


> Are there any advantages that a single action has over a double action?



Single actions can be stronger and more accurate since the cylinder does not need to swing open.  This keeps the chambers better aligned with the bore; the cylinder to bbl gap can be much tighter on a SA; and with hottest cartridges the base pin on a SA keeps the cylinder locked up better than a DA with its yoke and crane cylinder design.

Now - all this assumes a tight tolerance gun; you can buy oversized base pins for the Ruger SAs but the cylinder gap and forcing cone aren't always world class.

I get fine accuracy out of my Super Redhawks but I never shoot them DA anyway so a SA gun is not a handicap for hunting.

I touch up the forcing cones on all my revolvers with a reamer from Brownells; there are usually uneven spots on the factory cones and it helps ensure a smoother transition as the bullet jumps from the cylinder mouth to the rifling in front of the cone.

I love the SRH but the SBH SA will be a wonderful platform for your hunting revolver.  Can't go wrong with either; the standard Blackhawks are great but not set up for optics mounting.  I have .357 and .41 Blackhawks but no Super Blackhawks.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 17, 2015)

gtgeorge said:


> I chose both and a 41 to even out the trio. All make fine hunting calibers.  I carry the 41 more than the others.



Me too.  After all this ain't a marriage where you only get one choice.  I had all 3 of mine out last night looking at them and enjoying the feel of some finely tuned American steel.

personally, I prefer the grip on the single action more than the Redhawk, but not enough to sell my Redhawks.


----------



## 660griz (Nov 17, 2015)

I prefer the SA trigger pull of a DA revolver. I also prefer the looks. 
I prefer to load six(or 5) at a time. Other than that, just personal preference.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Dec 17, 2015)

My choice, 45 Colt in Ruger Blackhawk, 4 5/8 inch barrel.  Trigger pull much better than DA and in most cases with DA, you are going to cock and shoot SA anyway.  My choice of bullet, cast 255 gr Keith type SWC.
It hits hard, penetrates to the max, and cheap.  I have never had a deer or hog walk away from it.  Of course, the 41 mag and 44 mag are great hunting rounds too, and I use cast bullets in all of em


----------

